# What goes better with lobster tail bernaise or hollendaise sauce?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What goes better with lobster tail bernaise or hollendaise sauce?

What exactly is the difference?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

At it's most basic Bearnaise is a Hollandaise with the addition of tarragon and shallots that have been cooked in vinegar until dry. Traditionally this would be made first then the "hollandaise" made with the mixture in it, then the sauce would be strained and fresh tarragon would be added. Nowadays most people make hollandaise and add the tarragon-shallot reduction at the end. As for which is better for lobster, personally I would choose the hollandaise. For me, the bearnaise would be too overpowering for the lobster.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I agree wholeheartedly! :lips:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

From living 12 years in the Boston area - as a student; too poor to eat a lot of lobster, but some, I think both sauces are overkill.

What you want is some nice... drawn butter. :lips: 

Unless you're trying to recreate the Gilded Age.  

Mike


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

_Anything_ with Hollandaise is worth eating.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, swell, Mezz, and I agree with you. How about...

Have your lobster with drawn butter and serve a side of hollandaise on a piece of toast. :crazy: 

Mike :bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Chinese fermented black bean sauce is good too.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

In my humble opinion, either of the two sauces overpower the taste of the lobster. 

My vote is for drawn butter....:crazy:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Drawn butter with some garlic and lemon. You get the nice accent flavors of hollandaise with a better balance. Bernaise overpowers just about everything. That darn tarragon is so strong.


----------

